# Evoc Protector Vest Air+ oder vergleichbare Weste für Frauen?



## linnsche (14. August 2015)

Hi zusammen,

da ich im MOment noch nicht fit bin und nach einem heftigen Sturz vor 4Wochen meine Milz gerissen ist, will ich nun noch mehr als vorher für Schutz sorgen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Weste oder "Jacke" (definitiv OHNE Ärmel, aber mit Schulter-/Brust- und Rückenschutz). Jetzt habe ich mir 2 Modelle bestellt und das Model von Evoc hat mir total gut gefallen, jedoch hat es keinen Brustschutz (was ich nicht so gut finde). Das andere Modell von http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/hammer-jacket-weiss-kl/228116.html hat mir zwar ganz gut gefallen aber war mir zu steif. Da es von Evoc kein komplett Set gibt und ich keine 300Euro ausgeben möchte (max 200) bin ich jetzt ratlos denn ich möchte nicht tausende Male rumbestellen...Habt ihr denn gute Modelle die ihr mir empfehlen könntet? Möglichst nicht zu schwer, unhandlich und unbeweglich??

Liebe Grüße
Linny


----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

bist Du schon durch den Thread durch? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/protektorenwesten-fuer-frauen.447952/page-4#post-13162757
da sind doch einige Empfehlungen drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2015)

Bin ähnlich geschädigt und momentan bikemäßig außer Kraft gesetzt...Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Protektor-Hemd oder Weste. Bestellt hatte ich mir schon folgende 2 und wieder zurückgeschickt:

Evoc Protector Jacket
- in Größe M bestellt (hab normalerweise auch Konfektionsgröße M)
- RV ging bis etwa Mitte zu, dann wurde es eng, hab mich auch nicht damit wohl gefühlt
- fand für den Preis die "Polsterung" etwas dünn

Leatt Body Vest 5.5
- in Größe L/XL bestellt 
- passte soweit ganz gut, außer übern Brustbereich (Neck Brace einhängen kann) war es zu weit
- mit den ganzen Kunststoffteilen nicht so ganz wohl gefühlt

O'Neal STV Short Sleeve Protector Shirt
- bestellt, werde berichten...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. August 2015)

Ich hatte die Evoc-Weste und habe auch Sturzerfahrung mit ihr. Meiner Meinung nach hat sie eine gravierende Schwachstelle an der Steissverlängerung. Am Übergang zwischen Rückenplatte und Steissteil ist nichts ausser dem Hüftgurt. Ich bin in einer sehr steinigen Stelle über den Lenker geflogen und hart eingeschlagen. Habe deutlich gespürt wie eine Steinkante den Protektor so lange verschoben hat, bis sie schliesslich in dem Schlitz zwischen Rückenplatte und Steissteil eingerastet ist. Trotz des recht dicken Hüftgurtes hatte ich das Gefühl mein Rücken bricht. Das war sehr unangenehm.  Ich hatte noch nie solche Angst! Die Folgen waren ein ordentlicher Cut genau an der Stelle und eine Prellung und taube Stelle, die ich ca. 6 Monate wahrgenommen habe auch wenn ich zwei Wochen später wieder biken konnte.
Habe nun die IXS-Cleaver-Weste. Fahre sie nur mit Brust und Rückenteil und finde sie sehr bequem. Sie schränkt nicht ein und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## linnsche (16. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> bist Du schon durch den Thread durch?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/protektorenwesten-fuer-frauen.447952/page-4#post-13162757
> da sind doch einige Empfehlungen drin



jup. hab da schon einiges gefunden aber sind halt die meisten nciht mehr verfügbar bzw viele sind halt ganzkörper"jacken" das mag ich nciht



wildbiker schrieb:


> Bin ähnlich geschädigt und momentan bikemäßig außer Kraft gesetzt...Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Protektor-Hemd oder Weste. Bestellt hatte ich mir schon folgende 2 und wieder zurückgeschickt:
> 
> Evoc Protector Jacket
> - in Größe M bestellt (hab normalerweise auch Konfektionsgröße M)
> ...



danke dir für die ausführliche info! die evoc find ich auch hammer aber ehrlich gesagt echt zu teuer..und ja...die polsterung is ja fast nix...da lohnt sich der hohe preis nicht wirklich.

Die IXS find ich ganz ok aber wie gesagt eigentlich zu unbequem auf dauer. 

Berichte mal über die O'neal, die fand ich auch nicht schlecht aber hab jetz  mir erstmal das Flank Core D3O Protektoren Shirt bestellt. die schoner dazu hat mein freund schon und er is begeistert. bin mal gespannt. das würde mira uch reichen vom schutz der brust her....

jetz heißt es erstmal abwarten bis ich wieder ins gelände darf  

was hast du dir "geschädigt"? @wildbiker


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

... die Preise sind mir nach so nem Unfall (Leberriss) eigentlich egal, hauptsache das Ganze schützt beim nächsten Sturz vernünftig.
Sehr gut geschützt haben mich die Ellenbogen/Knieschoner von POC (sitzen auch sehr gut, angenehm zu tragen). Daher überlege ich wenn die Oneal auch nichts ist, die Weste von POC mal zu probieren.
Die IXS hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, soweit ich gesehen hab nur Brustschutz.

Wichtig ist mir halt der Schutz vorn (Brust, Rippen, Bauch), Rucksack m. Rückenprotektor hab ich.


----------



## wildbiker (19. August 2015)

... Das Oneal-Shirt ist mir zu wenig gepolstert, hat nur Polsterung an den Seiten, Rippenbereich ist praktisch nichts...zudem kommt man kaum rein (L bestellt, sehr eng)... 4. Versuch: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...-Back-Shoulder-Protektoren-Weste-schwarz.html (mal sehen ob das was ist.)


----------



## linnsche (21. August 2015)

uuh fuck...leberriss??? dann hats dich also auf die rechte seite gehauen? mich auf die linke..milzriss!! auch nicht schön...ich suche natürlich schon was was ich benötige und dann is mir der preis egal..aber 300euro is schon ne menge wenn es auch günstiger geht...daher such ich lieber länger, darf ja eh noch nicht fahren  hab mir nun die fox titan bestellt für männer aber das geht glaub garnet..passt zwar gut in S aber steht aufgrund der oberweite total ab an der brust  ich glaube die bluegrass bestell ich mir auch mal..die hat eigentlihc alles was ich such  und sieht nach gutem sitz aus....aber L is zu groß!! max. m....ich such mal danach! Fährst du inzwischen wieder?


----------



## wildbiker (21. August 2015)

Innere Verletzungen sind immer doof und langwierig bis die verheilt sind, blöderweise rechte Seite, vermute der überstehende Gabelschaft übern Vorbau (weil neues Rad) war mit die Ursache...

Obige Jacke kam heute auch: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...-Back-Shoulder-Protektoren-Weste-schwarz.html

Polster stand an den Seiten zu sehr ab, keine Verstellmöglichkeiten, sonst hats super gepasst. Polsterung war sehr gut, Passform dafür nicht so ganz.

5. Versuch , ma gucken wieviels noch brauch.....

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...page=1;menu=1000,18,216;mid=212;pgc=5356:5361 einmal in M und L bestellt... macht einen guten dick gepolsterten Eindruck... bin gespannt..

Bis Oktober was passendes zu finden wär schon toll....


----------

